# walmart mixed cichlids please help



## jlspitler (Apr 27, 2008)

i got these from wal mart and i as just curious what excatly i got. thanks for any help.


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

4th one LOOKS like a sunburst/strawberry hybrid peacock. also has several other names as well.

the others i do not know.


----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)

#1 looks like a male Melanochromis joanjohnsonae aka Labidochromis exasperatus.
#2 is a hap, not sure specific
#3 looks like a red zebra, Maylandia estherae. :thumb:


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

#2 is a Sciaenochromis fryeri.


----------



## CichInTheMind (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah I agree, I was thinking fryeri too


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

#1 is not an M. johnjohnsonae of either sex. Both sexes start out silver with a very distinct reddish-orange checkerboard pattern. The females stay thay way and males turn completely blue. I can't tell you what it is, but its not an mbuna of any species. Likely a hap of some sort (possibly a Lethrinops species).

#2 is indeed a Sc. fryeri and its a male.

#3 is very likely a Metriaclima estherae (Red zebra) probably females, but if it is small yet, it could just be a young male.

#4 is a man-made peacock hybrid. They have many names Strawberry, Drangon's Blood, Sunburst, Golden, etc.


----------

